# Superbowl Half Time Show



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Dont know if this is the right place but would like comments on the HalfTime show. While no one will dispute that Beyonce is quite a looker, I am not a fan of this type of music but understand why it was put on.
I would have liked to see some good old rock bands artists on instead. Looking on Wikipedia under Superbowl halftime show,they have a complete list since they strated doing this and some of the acts might surprise a few. Maybe I'm getting old but I'd rather watch the Stones and Co. than look at a pretty girl. Hummmm!:tongue73:
Whats your opinion?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It was an OK show, she was live about half the time and lip synched the rest, probably better than expected these days. It was more of a dance show than a music concert...quite honestly, I didn't recognize any of the tunes. I still watched the whole thing 

The old timey acts are so hit and miss....at least with someone like Beyonce, you get a well choreographed and in tune show. It galls me a lot more to see a rock act lip synch for some reason, than a dance act.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't find Beyonce attractive. I don't think Beyonce is the hot one from Destiny's Child either...I'll take the thinnest one.

As for the music - it's too shallow for me.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I never get too excited about the halftime shows,thus I'm never too disappointed .

To be honest,I'd just as soon see a well done marching band routine(a la US College games) as a "big name" act mailing in a medley of their hits .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm just wondering how many "single ladies" there were to appeal to in the Superdome, yesterday. I usually don't think of these games as having a great many women in attendance, that are there unaccompanied.

I still maintain that the greatest Superbowl half-time show I ever saw was in the 1970 Superbowl IV, also in New Orleans (but played at Tulane University Stadium; the Superdome had not been built yet), where a cast of what must have been at least 300-400 historical re-enactment buffs, in full uniform, re-enacted the Battle of New Orleans on the playing field. They were charging with bayonets fixed. There were cannons going off, and the "wounded" being hurried off the field in stretchers. It must have taken a good 10 minutes for all the musket and cannon smoke to clear.

SPORTS OF THE TIMES - Once Again, It's the Star-Spangled Super Bowl - NYTimes.com


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I think Kelly Rowland is super hot. Yowzers! 

My band is working on a cover of "Crazy In Love". It's sounds amazing. Seriously try throwing some power chords over a Destiny's Child or Beyonce track. The songwriting teams behind these tracks are some of the best in the business, we're not talking about Black Eyed Peas garbage. Maybe it's the arrangements that some people don't like?

I can't comment on the performance last night as I didn't watch the Grey Cup but I hear the Raisins won. Congrats to them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Bubb said:


> I never get too excited about the halftime shows,thus I'm never too disappointed .
> 
> To be honest,I'd just as soon see a well done marching band routine(a la US College games) as a "big name" act mailing in a medley of their hits .


I've mentioned it here before, but some 40 years back I saw a U.S. college bowl game where a sizeable marching band, with drum majorettes, glockenspiels, tall hats, fringed dangley epaulets, tubas, the full meal deal, did all 17 minutes of Inna-Gadda-Da-Vida, including the drum solo. back and forth, up and down the field, high-stepping the whole time.

Now THAT'S a marching band routine.

The Argonauts used to have wrestling matches at half-time. The teams would trot off the field, they'd roll out a wrestling ring, and they'd have Angelo Mosca and Killer Kowalski or somebody do best of three falls. More non-stop sports than a half-time show.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Shes so over-rated.
Good looking, for sure, but not in my top 10 even though I like thicker women.

A good voice, yes, but she "cheats" live....doesnt do too much singing really (even when shes not lip-syncing), kinda just wails out 1 note all the time. And some of the worst lyrics of any modern day performer.


> All the single ladies, all the single ladies
> All the single ladies, all the single ladies
> All the single ladies, all the single ladies
> All the single ladies
> ...


f-me.sigiifa About as bad as the lyrics to that Korean guys song....but whats her excuse?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Despite missing their cue for the wardrobe malfunction, TLC did a decent job. Push it. Push it real good.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> f-me.sigiifa About as bad as the lyrics to that Korean guys song....but whats her excuse?


"Gangnam Style" is sung in Korean so I can't comment. As for Beyonce, I prefer her lyrics to Steve Vai's.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Despite missing their cue for the wardrobe malfunction, TLC did a decent job. Push it. Push it real good.


Are you being sarcastic or did TLC perform along with Destiny's Child? "No Scrubs" is another song I'd like to cover.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I thought it was ok...at least it wasn't the Black Eyed Peas again LOL

I think the worst half time show I've seen was the Stones a few years back. They were friggin' awful.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

hardasmum said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > Despite missing their cue for the wardrobe malfunction, TLC did a decent job. Push it. Push it real good.
> ...


The TLC & Salt 'n' Pepa references were sarcastic.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Shes so over-rated.
> Good looking, for sure, but not in my top 10 even though I like thicker women.
> 
> A good voice, yes, but she "cheats" live....doesnt do too much singing really (even when shes not lip-syncing)


A former GF took me to see her show (it's not a concert) a few yrs ago & she did the same lip-synching at least 1/2 the time. It seems more about the costume changes & the dancers. Meh. I'll take Alicia Keys alone at a piano any day, although I don't know if her handlers will let her do that any more.

You reminded me of a game of "Who Would You Rather..." that I once played. One of my choices was Beyonce or Rihanna & I chose Rihanna b/c I thought that Beyonce would be too worried about messing up her weave.... Rihanna isn't as pretty (her forehead is rather large - it looks borderline Down's Syndrome to me) & is probably a bit crazy, but my $ says that she's a freak.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Roryfan said:
> ...


Ah! Then I enjoyed your post very much!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> A former GF took me to see her show (it's not a concert) a few yrs ago & she did the same lip-synching at least 1/2 the time. It seems more about the costume changes & the dancers. Meh. I'll take Alicia Keys alone at a piano any day, although I don't know if her handlers will let her do that any more.
> 
> You reminded me of a game of "Who Would You Rather..." that I once played. One of my choices was Beyonce or Rihanna & I chose Rihanna b/c I thought that Beyonce would be too worried about messing up her weave.... Rihanna isn't as pretty (her forehead is rather large - it looks borderline Down's Syndrome to me) & is probably a bit crazy, but my $ says that she's a freak.


Sounds about right.
ya, the smart money's on Rihanna in spite of her usually bad haircuts. Shes definitely the dirtier one of the 2. Divas don't make for a wild and crazy night, and Beyonce seems angry looking a lot. But I digress.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> "Gangnam Style" is sung in Korean so I can't comment. As for Beyonce, I prefer her lyrics to Steve Vai's.


You can find the translation to gangnam style quite easily online, and it's brutal. Sounds more intelligent in Korean,since I don't speak Korean.
ive never looked at Vais lyrics, buit i suspect the grammar will be better than Beyonces.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > A former GF took me to see her show (it's not a concert) a few yrs ago & she did the same lip-synching at least 1/2 the time. It seems more about the costume changes & the dancers. Meh. I'll take Alicia Keys alone at a piano any day, although I don't know if her handlers will let her do that any more.
> ...


Rihanna isn't dirty, she's dutty. If you've ever dated a West Indian girl & know the difference, lucky you.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Scottone said:


> I thought it was ok...at least it wasn't the Black Eyed Peas again LOL
> 
> I think the worst half time show I've seen was the Stones a few years back. They were friggin' awful.


The Who were pretty bad too. And this is coming from a long time fan, but Daltrey just couldn't cut it.


----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

It would of been great if the power blackout would have occured at halftime.

Spinal Tap needs to come out of retirement and perform at the Superbowl! :rockon2:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Rihanna isn't dirty, she's dutty. If you've ever dated a West Indian girl & know the difference, lucky you.


The key thing is that you can treat her horribly and she'll keep coming back...and she's wealthy. The wealth is attractive to me but I just can't help but think how stupid she must be.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > Rihanna isn't dirty, she's dutty. If you've ever dated a West Indian girl & know the difference, lucky you.
> ...


She's in her early-mid 20s, which usually = some combination of stupidity, pretension or princess. 

Lots of women go for the bad boys. It used to bother me to hear them whine & complain about how they've been treated like crap, but I've since learned to bide my time until they grow up enough to appreciate a guy who's got his sh*t together (minimum late 20s). I would also like to take this opportunity to thank the bad boys for setting the bar so low, as I can bring my "C" game & still seem like a hero. 

Trust me, a dutty girl, especially one who's working OT to keep her man, is a wonderful thing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

We took an extended snack break, away from the TV...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was watching old concert clips on youtube. I didn't even know the game was on, LOL.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I was watching old concert clips on youtube. I didn't even know the game was on, LOL.


+1 almost. I did remember at one stage and sought out a stream on the computer - at the time the power was out and some unbelievably air-headed reporter was saying "and the players also don't know when the power is coming back on..." or words to that nonsensical effect. Back to ewechube I went.

I don't feel I missed anything by not having seen Beyonce or whoever lipsync their way through the half time show.

Neil


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've come to accept the fact that I'm a square peg in a round world.

The "spectacle" of such events leaves me cold.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > "Gangnam Style" is sung in Korean so I can't comment. As for Beyonce, I prefer her lyrics to Steve Vai's.
> ...


That was exactly my point. Lyric translations from French to English don't always make much sense, from Korean to English is even worse! I don't think you can critique a translation.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I've come to accept the fact that I'm a square peg in a round world.
> 
> The "spectacle" of such events leaves me cold.


Is the world off its axis?! I am becoming more and more aligned with your viewpoints. Did you avoid the Olympics as well?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Choreographing is fine as long as there is substantial music to go with it. There wasn't and isn't from Beyonce and many others of her ilk. I think it's beyonce them.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> Despite missing their cue for the wardrobe malfunction, TLC did a decent job. Push it. Push it real good.


i cant help being the dummy this time, but i don't get it.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > Despite missing their cue for the wardrobe malfunction, TLC did a decent job. Push it. Push it real good.
> ...


Wardrobe malfunction is what Janet Jackson claimed happened when she flashed America. Beyonce was sexy yet remained frustratingly clothed.

It was actually Destiny's Child that "reunited" for the show, not TLC. "Push it" was a Salt 'n' Pepa lyric. All 3 groups were comprised of 3 female African-American "singers". This was a commentary on the ephemeral nature of pop music & the interchangeability of its' performers (FTR I don't think that all black ppl look alike).


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> All 3 groups were comprised of 3 female


I thought that Saly N Peppa was a duo...?


----------

